# Crazy Equipment Videos



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a Bobcat wizard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCoxgoXmi38

Here's an excavator getting off a truck:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE02TxLlRQU

Worlds fastest backhoe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwSo9khaqRQ

Scraper roll over:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TCB1xZeb7U


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

In that skid steer video, I was actually hoping that the tailgate was open. 


I love these people, they prove the Darwin theory.


----------



## edddyjoe (Nov 25, 2007)

That excavator clip looks like something we would do:whistling:whistling.
I want to see how they load it.


----------



## BUILDER71 (Dec 3, 2007)

hahaha, same way that they took it off but opposite


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

saw that video on the excavator unloading couple of yrs ago.....although hard on the truck, really nothing very difficult about it.


----------

